# Cherry Eye



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

My 12 week old puppy just had an operation for Cherry Eye (prolapsed tear duct). It is not common in Golden Retrievers and I just wondered if anyone else's dogs have suffered from this?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've never seen a golden with a cherry eye! Cockers, beagles, bulldogs, and chihuahuas, yes, but not a golden. In breeds/dogs prone to cherry eye it is not uncommon that the second eye will also prolapse. Hopefully your pup's cherry eye was because of some strange injury or something and the second eye won't be affected.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Cocker Spaniel had surgery for this on both eyes. She lived to be 17!


----------



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no, I hope he doesn't get it in his other eye. I know it is not the worst thing that could happen but it is so sore for him, and he hates having a collar on. 

I am glad to hear your dog lived til 17 though, quite the old lady!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MillieSadie said:


> Oh no, I hope he doesn't get it in his other eye. I know it is not the worst thing that could happen but it is so sore for him, and he hates having a collar on.
> 
> I am glad to hear your dog lived til 17 though, quite the old lady!


They don't always get it in both eyes, so do not worry. Cherry eye is very common in Cocker Spaniels. She was a very healthy dog!!!


----------



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks. He is my first dog and I do worry about him!


----------



## sujan1958 (Jun 15, 2016)

My Thor has also developed a cherry eye, overnight, last week. Conservative treatment does not seem to be working. We may have to opt for surgery. He's 3.5 months old.


----------



## sujan1958 (Jun 15, 2016)

MillieSadie said:


> My 12 week old puppy just had an operation for Cherry Eye (prolapsed tear duct). It is not common in Golden Retrievers and I just wondered if anyone else's dogs have suffered from this?


Just to check, did your dog suffer the same problem in his other eye too?


----------

